# Dennis Voight's Training Retrievers Alone



## louisianadukdog (Mar 22, 2006)

Ok Guys is this DVD / Book combo worth the 100 bucks? Sounds like something I might want to have but just want some feedback first. Thanks in advance for the input!!


----------



## Otter22 (Nov 26, 2009)

louisianadukdog said:


> Ok Guys is this DVD / Book combo worth the 100 bucks? Sounds like something I might want to have but just want some feedback first. Thanks in advance for the input!!


When I searched around a bit I found a lot of threads on this. I think it is worth adding to the library and will be ordering mine tonight.

Edit: Ordered it, I'll let ya know when it gets here, anyone else know if there is still a wait?


----------



## heather (Feb 9, 2009)

I ordered the DVD & loved it. Well worth getting & has great ideas. Some you know, but forgot & some new ones.


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

I have the dvd and it is worth the price.


----------



## Mr Glass (Mar 21, 2009)

Where did you guys order the combo from. Looks like something I really do need/want.


----------



## Doug Moore (Nov 8, 2006)

Mr Glass said:


> Where did you guys order the combo from. Looks like something I really do need/want.


http://www.ybsmedia.com/


----------



## Mr Glass (Mar 21, 2009)

Just bought it. Thanks straitline. That is the only place I didn't think of to look. "Here is your sign."


----------

